# First dual core processor



## jesusboots

IBM's power4
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-core_processor


----------



## TrainRain

Actually, it was IBM who first developed a multi-core processor.

"The POWER4 (developed by IBM) was a multicore microprocessor, with two cores on a single die, the first non-embedded microprocessor to do so."


----------



## travesty

For reference, Intel's Pentium D, and AMD's Athlon 64 x2 were both released May 2005.


----------



## Deathclaw

ok, ibm was first with dual core, but between intel and amd which is first
and thanks for the answers


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> For reference, Intel's Pentium D, and AMD's Athlon 64 x2 were both released May 2005.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> ok, ibm was first with dual core, but between intel and amd which is first
> and thanks for the answers


Thats your answer, but in fairness, they were both made up of two single core processors, kind of seamed together.


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> ok, ibm was first with dual core, but between intel and amd which is first
> and thanks for the answers


AMD had the first dual core server chip, and Intel had the first dual core desktop chip.

http://www.amd.com/us/press-releases/Pages/Press_Release_89872.aspx
Quote:


> SUNNYVALE, CALIF. -- 8/31/2004 -- Today, AMD (NYSE: AMD) announces it is demonstrating the industry's first x86 dual-core processor. During demonstrations held at the company's Austin facilities, AMD is showing an HP ProLiant DL585 server powered by four dual-core AMD Opteron™ processors manufactured on 90nm silicon-on-insulator process technology.


Quote:


> In April 2005, Intel's biggest rival, AMD, had x86 dual-core microprocessors intended for workstations and servers on the market, and was poised to launch a comparable product intended for desktop computers. As a response, Intel developed Smithfield, the first x86 dual-core microprocessor intended for desktop computers, beating AMD's Athlon 64 X2 by a few weeks.


----------



## Deathclaw

thanks, got my answer, i just won a bet you all got virtual beer from me


----------

